# I am going to do a deer rug mount with head on it



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you guys have seen the foam head piece I will need for it? Or should I just order a full shoulder form and cut it. this is what I want it to look like. This one







is from tims taxidermy in white lake. Also should I send the hide to a tanner? I have done shoulder mounts in the past and used liquatan. It seemed to work good but I see most of you guys send to tanners. I have finally shot the perfect sized deer for one of these mounts. A thick racked northern MI 6pt that isn't too huge but is still very large. A 200lb deer with a really nice big coat. I would love any tips you guys could give me on this thanks.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Definitely send it out! 

I don't think that you'll need a full shoulder, just a neck form will be enough and even them you'll probably be altering it so that your rug lays flat.

After taking a second look, Your probably going to want to Bondo a piece of plywood to the foam so that you have something to staple the felt to as well!

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

How about a change out head Mitch? Thats what I think I would use.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

You need to post a bigger picture, I can barely see those ones.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah Paul, I think that a change out head would work just fine.


----------

